# Fische und Angeln im Juni



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den Juni eintragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Juni*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Schleie
Methode: Posenmontage mit Wurm, wenige, aber sehr efektive Stellen, je nach Temperatur, sobald auch Kaulbarsche da sind, kann man das Angeln auf Schleien vergessen.


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Juni*

Gewässer: Saale, kleine Teiche
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm und Frolic, Schwimmbrot
Fänge: Karpfen und Aale, Welse (viele kleine)


----------

